# The Alcove Wine, Beer & Espresso Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We're located in the upscale State Thomas area of Uptown in Dallas, TX.* We're a small (1,300 sq ft)*neighborhood gathering place.* We serve espresso and pastries*in the morning and*small production wines and*micro-brew beers at night.* The next time you're in Dallas, we'd love to have you stop by.* Thanks.* Take care, judy

More...


----------

